# Waxaddict Vortex pre order



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

Half price pre order offer on now!

http://www.waxaddict.co.uk/vortex


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Was tempted... But I just couldn't bring myself to it :lol:

Bargain of an offer though! :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

So tempting but I just can't buy another wax &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Hmm! Very tempting though


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

One pre-ordered, you know it makes sense


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Sold out!


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Got mine ordered


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

For the guys that Ordered, please do a review. 

This wax interests me but it was sold out by the time I opened the email.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Bod42 said:


> For the guys that Ordered, please do a review.
> 
> This wax interests me but it was sold out by the time I opened the email.


Should be a good one as meant to be based on the Flo Wax sample which was great.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

And better than Graphite aswell.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Bod42 said:


> For the guys that Ordered, please do a review.
> 
> This wax interests me but it was sold out by the time I opened the email.


There will be a few in their Black Friday sale I believe, email them for a deal notification.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

MDC250 said:


> Should be a good one as meant to be based on the Flo Wax sample which was great.


I have this sample but they have made a few tweaks.



Welshquattro1 said:


> There will be a few in their Black Friday sale I believe, email them for a deal notification.


Not as cheap sadly.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

I couldn't resist


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hopefully someone will get a review up. Waxaddict doesn't get much reviews on here strangely. At £210 I think it is just pushing it a little too far, will it be £115 better than Quartz? I doubt it. 

Picking it up at the 50% off though seems a bloody bargain!


----------



## Ric325i (May 5, 2015)

I ordered the new Vortex also couldn't resist...


----------



## Ric325i (May 5, 2015)

Brian1612 said:


> Hopefully someone will get a review up. Waxaddict doesn't get much reviews on here strangely. At £210 I think it is just pushing it a little too far, will it be £115 better than Quartz? I doubt it.
> 
> Picking it up at the 50% off though seems a bloody bargain!


Well i got most of the waxaddict jars so what kind of info are you looking for?

Waxaddict 21 = apply very thin (easy on easy off) when applied to Thick it can "sweat" a little. Longlasting very nice wax!
Waxaddict 19 = apply very thin (easy on easy off) i only used this wax once on a Q5 and it works and looks like a dream!
Waxaddict Finale = (Mix of Vitreo/21/Quartz ) was a bit more oily i thought but to apply still a dream and also long lasting on the paint.
Waxaddict Candygloss special = cures a bit faster and its a showwax also easy on easy of but not as longlasting as the rest.
Waxaddict Custom gloss wax= Very very oily and a real showwax! This wax stands out in a very Nice wetlook!
Waxaddict Quartz= very nice wax with good looks and longlasting on paint. Apply very very thin and panel for panel. Dont apply in hot weather or let it dry for too long otherwise it deels like concrete on youre paint!
Just take youre time to apply/swipetest/taking the wax of and you wil be fine.
Tip: With colder temparatures this wax will not dry too fast and taking off wil be no problem at All. 
Waxaddict Graphite= work in progress...
Waxaddict Vortex = ordered...
Personal favoriete are= 21 and Quartz for now...


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

I managed to get mine before 7pm last night, Look forward to trying it out


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Ric325i said:


> Well i got most of the waxaddict jars so what kind of info are you looking for?
> 
> Waxaddict 21 = apply very thin (easy on easy off) when applied to Thick it can "sweat" a little. Longlasting very nice wax!
> Waxaddict 19 = apply very thin (easy on easy off) i only used this wax once on a Q5 and it works and looks like a dream!
> ...


You should do some proper thorough reviews on them bud. I have tried most but the only one I have fully reviewed is the Quartz which was stunning.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

As long as those that managed to get a pot of vortex update this thread with links to their sales thread for those that missed out I would be grateful


----------



## Mulder (Jan 18, 2008)

It would appear that I'm on a "standby" list for any of the additional jars :thumb:


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

I'll share my thoughts as soon as I've had a chance to use it, which might be Christmas thanks to work lol. Apparently this is much easier to remove than some of the others. 8-12 minutes drying time, unless really cold/damp. 

Sheeting vids do look immense though. Ive already got more than several lifetimes of wax to use but hey ho


----------



## Mulder (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice little bundle secured, including Vortex and Graphite (in a standard jar) 

The same as bigkahunaburger, so many waxes, will never have enough time but I'm treating this as a hibernation exercise, instead of squirrelling away nuts, I'm stocking up on products :lol:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Mulder said:


> Nice little bundle secured, including Vortex and Graphite (in a standard jar)
> 
> The same as bigkahunaburger, so many waxes, will never have enough time but I'm treating this as a hibernation exercise, instead of squirrelling away nuts, I'm stocking up on products :lol:


How did you find out about a reserve list to get a pot? Only heard you can register for email notification when the Black Friday deal happens


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

I follow them on Facebook Dave. That's how I heard about Vortex and an email that would be going out to previous customers with a preorder offer.


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

They had sold out by the time i got the email, Fortunately i found them on the site before the emails went out and managed to get me one
Going to test it out with Yellow Dave against, Quartz, Graphite and Finale


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

bigkahunaburger said:


> I'll share my thoughts as soon as I've had a chance to use it, which might be Christmas thanks to work lol. Apparently this is much easier to remove than some of the others. 8-12 minutes drying time, unless really cold/damp.
> 
> Sheeting vids do look immense though. Ive already got more than several lifetimes of wax to use but hey ho


Where did you find the vids ? All my searches have come up blank


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Mulder said:


> Nice little bundle secured, including Vortex and Graphite (in a standard jar)


Thought Graphite was no longer available?


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Billio said:


> Where did you find the vids ? All my searches have come up blank


They have been posting videos of water behaviour for a new wax during recent months. Just a couple of sheeting clips on Facebook.

This is meant to be the new flagship and one to surpass Graphite etc.

Apparentky the Night Beads UV pour is the beta version if Vortex. Lots of people have commented on how good that sample is so bodes well for Vortex.


----------



## Mulder (Jan 18, 2008)

Yellow Dave said:


> How did you find out about a reserve list to get a pot? Only heard you can register for email notification when the Black Friday deal happens


I sent in the request for the eMail notification and got a reply saying I was #5 in the queue for any additional jars. I responded that I would happily pay to secure a jar and things just went from there 



MDC250 said:


> Thought Graphite was no longer available?


Having seen their FB page and the jar of Graphite, I enquired if it was for sale; if you don't ask, you don't get. The response I received was, I could have the wax but in a glass jar, it's the containers that are no longer available, I believe.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Mulder said:


> Having seen their FB page and the jar of Graphite, I enquired if it was for sale; if you don't ask, you don't get. The response I received was, I could have the wax but in a glass jar, it's the containers that are no longer available, I believe.


Fair play, albeit odd they are selling a wax that is said to be unavailable on their own website


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

The Graphite pot wasn't anything spectacular in my opinion. It was nice but it's the wax inside that counts.


----------



## Ric325i (May 5, 2015)

Brian1612 said:


> You should do some proper thorough reviews on them bud. I have tried most but the only one I have fully reviewed is the Quartz which was stunning.


Sorry mate dont got the time to make reviews. Just wanted to share my thoughts about them.


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

Anyone know when the Vortex pots are being posted ?


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

My guess would be on Friday 9am along with the Edition21.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm sure there'll be a pic on Instagram or Facebook of the pouring


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BNJy_D6jUPC/

Seems like they're pouring tomorrow then


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

Pre orders getting sent out today.


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Had an email from Richard earlier and managed to reserve a pot at the weekend price, can't wait to try this wax out.


----------



## Mulder (Jan 18, 2008)

Mulder said:


> Having seen their FB page and the jar of *Graphite*, I enquired if it was for sale; if you don't ask, you don't get. The response I received was, I could have the wax but in a glass jar, it's the containers that are no longer available, I believe.





MDC250 said:


> Fair play, albeit odd they are selling a wax that is said to be unavailable on their own website


Now showing as a "Special Order" wax and not Unavailable, though I guess the comment regarding the containers, still stands?


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

Got my Vortex today, Might try it out this weekend


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Tempted to get out and use mine but it's only 5 degrees and apparently it should be applied in 7 or above. Trolled by the weather lol. 

Very nice of Rich to include a bottle of his new snow foam too. I did ask if there were any samples available but I wasn't expecting a 500ml one


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

bigkahunaburger said:


> Very nice of Rich to include a bottle of his new snow foam too. I did ask if there were any samples available but I wasn't expecting a 500ml one


Nice one, not at all jealous 

Be interested to hear your thoughts on the foam, at normal RRP it's on the face of things a little pricey IMO so would need to be very special to justify the outlay.


----------



## HarveyTT (Jan 4, 2014)

Hopefully picking my Vortex from Rich on Monday along with Quartz, the snowfoam, all 5 air fresheners, wheel soap and chemical cleaner.....bloody black friday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

IGot mine yesterday. One panel on the presentation case was broke but now glued and fixed. Now trying to source some small black hinges for the lid as I'd prefer it fixed......not having much luck.
Hopefully I will get to test the wax next week


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

The snow foam looks impressive.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Shame the snowfoam wasn't available in 500ml/1L bottles as I'd have made an order and restocked on plenty if other bits to make it worth while. Wasn't going to buy 5L of it without trying it first and no videos or reviews


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

MDC250 said:


> Nice one, not at all jealous
> 
> Be interested to hear your thoughts on the foam, at normal RRP it's on the face of things a little pricey IMO so would need to be very special to justify the outlay.


I just wanted to give it a go. This one says foam gun or lance but I normally use a sprayer.

I usually just use 50ml per litre of BH Auto Foam or ODK Arctic in a sprayer.

I'll have to make the effort to get the pressure washer and lance out next time. I'll let you know how it is.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Yellow Dave said:


> Shame the snowfoam wasn't available in 500ml/1L bottles as I'd have made an order and restocked on plenty if other bits to make it worth while. Wasn't going to buy 5L of it without trying it first and no videos or reviews


I don't blame you. I'll post what it's like when I get a chance. No doubt there will be plenty more winter crud for testing.

I washed today but it was too cold to use Vortex  . 5 deg and very humid.


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

Billio said:


> IGot mine yesterday. One panel on the presentation case was broke but now glued and fixed. Now trying to source some small black hinges for the lid as I'd prefer it fixed......not having much luck.
> Hopefully I will get to test the wax next week


Agreed, Box seems a little cheap without hinges, Not entirely sure its worth the £25 extra at retail, Not so bad at £15 but had much better boxes come standard with waxes


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

TomWVXR said:


> Agreed, Box seems a little cheap without hinges, Not entirely sure its worth the £25 extra at retail, Not so bad at £15 but had much better boxes come standard with waxes


I'd agree.......I was expecting more alcantara too buts it's only the lid that has it. Not having much joy with finding suitable hinges.


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

Billio said:


> I'd agree.......I was expecting more alcantara too buts it's only the lid that has it. Not having much joy with finding suitable hinges.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Butt-Hing...756480?hash=item2ee5d9df00:g:41gAAOSwrklVLVOD 
these should work


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Right, I've had a go with this now and first impressions are very good.

The applicator loaded with plenty of wax after only a quarter turn because it's quite oily/soft. It spreads for miles, like Glasur, BOS, Shield, Graphite etc... . It took 20 minutes to dry on a cold (7 degrees) humid winter's day and then wiped away easily using Waxaddict's own orange cloths (plush side).

I just did the roof and bonnet today. I probably put a little too much on the bonnet but it was still fine to remove. I'll see how it holds up over time. My two test panels were polished by hand with AF Rejuvenate.

Drying:









Beading:

















Reflecting:


----------



## HarveyTT (Jan 4, 2014)

Collected mine today and looking forward to using their new range this week. Hopefully the temperature will stay above 7degrees. If not then my car will get several coats of Quartz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Are you sure you ordered enough???

Would like to hear your thoughts on the snowfoam


----------



## HarveyTT (Jan 4, 2014)

Most of this I already had. Snowfoam, air fresheners, detox, wheel soap, vortex and Quartz are new. Car is filthy so a good test bed for the snow foam


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Incredible collection~


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Curious with regards to the snow foam also! Those beads look top notch!


----------



## HarveyTT (Jan 4, 2014)

Woke up this morning to -5 and throughout the day the temperature didn't rise much above freezing so didn't get out today to clean the car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarveyTT (Jan 4, 2014)

Tried Waxaddict's snowfoam out today, I'll write up a full review properly once I've finished correcting my car.

These two photographs pretty much sum up the snowfoam. The test swipes were taken from the same area using a damp make up pad. I used 200ml per 1000ml lance bottle due to my car being just pure filth.










After a 10minute dwell and rinse....









Fantastic product.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

That looks impressive but 1:4 is a crazy dilution amount. Read 1:10-1:20 as the suggested ratio.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

You would hope it would clean well at that dilution  . Rich said on facebook that you could use it neat and the wax would be fine but that might get expensive. Lol.


----------



## HarveyTT (Jan 4, 2014)

Brian1612 said:


> That looks impressive but 1:4 is a crazy dilution amount. Read 1:10-1:20 as the suggested ratio.


I should have taken a before photograph of my car (car only had a spray lance sealant on) but will do that this weekend on the missus car which I haven't had time to clean in a few weeks. I'll change the dilution to 1:10 which is 100ml, that's right isn't it?

The Vortex scent is very pleasant while working on the car.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

HarveyTT said:


> I should have taken a before photograph of my car (car only had a spray lance sealant on) but will do that this weekend on the missus car which I haven't had time to clean in a few weeks. I'll change the dilution to 1:10 which is 100ml, that's right isn't it?
> 
> The Vortex scent is very pleasant while working on the car.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1:10 is roughly 90ml in 910ml of water  What is the scent of Vortex? I like all the WA scents, they aren't too strong, lovely subtle scents.


----------



## HarveyTT (Jan 4, 2014)

Refreshers I think.

Used Vortex today, even though the instructions stated 7-26degrees I messaged Richard asking his advice what with the low temperatures this week. Went ahead and applied to the whole car, anyone who used the #Nightbeads development wax you're in for a treat. Vortex goes on even smoother and spreads even further. I wasn't in a rush while it cured so i sealed the wheels, glass and plastics....1hour later it was time to remove. Buffed off a dream using two Raptor cloths.

The results speak for themselves (the car has had a single stage correction). 
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

HarveyTT said:


> Refreshers I think.
> 
> Used Vortex today, even though the instructions stated 7-26degrees I messaged Richard asking his advice what with the low temperatures this week. Went ahead and applied to the whole car, anyone who used the #Nightbeads development wax you're in for a treat. Vortex goes on even smoother and spreads even further. I wasn't in a rush while it cured so i sealed the wheels, glass and plastics....1hour later it was time to remove. Buffed off a dream using two Raptor cloths.
> 
> ...


Wow great car and lovely results

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Anybody ordered a wax case in either the gold or purple? If so any pics and what do you think?

Thinking of getting one but dithering what colour combo to go for. 

Might home my Custom Show Gloss in the case the Vortex came in and get a gold case with a black insert for the Vortex?


----------

